
Show HN: Wordy.io website translation and localization - oatmale
https://wordy.io
======
oatmale
Hi everyone, I made this to scratch my own itch. I was having a hard time
finding something that would allow me to easily translate my site into
multiple languages with a clear and affordable pricing structure. I'm looking
for any feedback you may have and I would be happy to answer any questions.
Thanks!

